# Envoi email impossible avec me . com



## gequil (29 Novembre 2018)

Depuis ce matin l'envoi d'email avec l'adresse se terminant par Me.com est impossible.
par contre ça fonctionne avec iCloud.com.

D'autres personnes sont concernées?


----------



## SyMich (29 Novembre 2018)

C'est à dire? Est-ce le serveur d'envoi smtp.me.com qui bloque?


----------



## Franz59 (29 Novembre 2018)

Apple cherche à imposer icloud.com aux dépens de me.com et même mac.com pour les plus anciens.
Peut être un verrouillage à chercher par là...


----------



## gequil (30 Novembre 2018)

C’est ce que j’ai fait.
J’envoie depuis iCloud.com et ça marche.


----------

